

Father accused of being a hacker in legal fight for his child - asto
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1UodFA91Tvxo1L9MvJk7Iui8US0mo7g6YMleUHelU1Dw&pli=1

======
rhizome
docs.google? Really?

~~~
asto
The anonymous twitter account tweeted this. I copied and pasted the link
directly from there. The article isn't even well written but I thought it was
interesting that someone can have something this horrible done to them because
of a mere accusation of being a "hacker" (not even a conviction)

------
techMAC
Poor baby. He's only 6 months!

